
ThinLTO: Scalable and Incremental Link Time Optimization - adamnemecek
http://blog.llvm.org/2016/06/thinlto-scalable-and-incremental-lto.html
======
cm3
Firefox will be happy to make use of this. They've always run into LTO
limitations, especially with the address space of a 32bit MSVC. Maybe with
this in place and Clang's CL.exe emulator frontend, they could use it for
Windows builds as well, though I suppose there are some blockers like MSVC
having the best win32 codegen and them wanting to leverage that. At the very
least this should allow more Linux distros to build with LTO.

------
nwmcsween
Hmm why not gsplit-dwarf to really minimize junk passed to the linker?

~~~
anarazel
I'd guess that a lot of the debug info has to be regenerated during global
optimization. Line information, function information and all that often won't
make sense afterwards.

------
cm3
I wonder if the old-school technique of #include'ing all .c files in one
mega.c file and compiling only that, as done by Doom in the 90s, would still
work today.

